# A new section by Narin.



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

*I'm not flaming anyone and specifically Narin but I want to post my thoughts, moderate me after reading what I have to say and if you find a reason good enough to.*
Time to stop reporting users abusing the rules now and post my thoughts.

The fact that Narin created a new forum category for cheat codes was totally uncalled for, even more creating a new group title for his helpers.

I take that as power abusing, what is the meaning of giving a custom group title to 4 members, also, why create a new category? Is it really needed?
Couldn't you just have a subforum or just a new forum under the Other Discussions category? hell it would have fit better there as it wouldn't take more space loading the index of the forums.If there is a need for other forums, then find something better than that.

Now for those group titles, Normatt at the very least deserves more than that and I have nothing against him but others who spend 2 hours in total on a weekly basis to post cheats in the cheats topic
do not deserve that, let me speak for myself and the others who are with me, I spend at least 1-3 hours romhacking everyday and more than that on the weekends and when I have time, I have spent more than that, not to mention the time I've put in the 13 as of now translation projects I've had.
200 hours romhacking since the end of the Summer for no profit, me and the others romhacking deserve a custom group title more than the coders club or whatever you guys are called.I also forgot to mention that you give power to whom you like and not the ones who help.

If I announce the establishment of a romhacking clud can I distribute freely group titles to my fellow romhackers? I guess not. If I were someone that had more power than that of a regular member? Hell yes.

Why don't you give group titles to other tempers, the guys at the graphics section work their arses off, don't they deserve a title too? Members that post releases and news? What about them? Oh, yeah...not special indeed.
Why doesn't Toni create a group title for the members of the radioactive force? They're clearly more than 10 and what the heck?, they're a club of some sorts too, I guess someone's doing his job as he's supposed to do.

Costello, I'm sure Narin asked you for that but I see that it's totally unfair by any way you see it, I totally disagree with the idea of having a new category of Narin's hobby, let alone seperate those "special" ones from the rest of the crowd.


*Edit:As a fellow irc member notified me there's a secret forum for the "club" to gather, what about that? totally cool eh? I feel the coolness.Wasn't that enough already? Narin I'm losing all faith in you, seriously.*

Yours faithfully
Bill.


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2008)

All I'll say on the matter is I highly doubt that Narin intended to offend you lot in such a way, so taking that into consideration maybe relaxing a little until he responds would be helpful.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> All I'll say on the matter is I highly doubt that Narin intended to offend you lot in such a way, so taking that into consideration maybe relaxing a little until he responds would be helpful.


We are more like seeking questions into that action, my intentions are not to flame neither Narin nor other staff members but I'm dead serious in this blog article.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2008)

Narin can create forums now?

I think there are far more important forums needed here imo.  I would mention them but who cares what I think?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> All I'll say on the matter is I highly doubt that Narin intended to offend you lot in such a way, so taking that into consideration maybe relaxing a little until he responds would be helpful.


A question for you:
Say you had your own little group of posting news.
Then will you create a completely new news thread just for them, and treating them more special?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Narin can create forums now?
> 
> I think there are far more important forums needed here imo.  I would mention them but who cares what I think?


It's good to see that someone thinks of the same as us.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Well... I do have a little tidbit of constructive criticism for the rom hackers here. I feel they're spread too thin, and would benefit from focusing on a smaller number of active projects at once.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont see what the big deal is about
sounds to me like some people just want a title or a group to belong in

granted, they probably wouldnt even need a title or group or w/e
but maybe it makes it easier for them to talk?
like on the hidden forum? cuz if they were "ranked" they probably cant see the forum so the titles are probably for convenience.

sheesh chillax psycho. all you do is complain about the forum.

and noitora actually has a good reason to rant if he's angry that not everyone(himself included) who hacks and does cheat stuff gets recognition.

EDIT: well. maybe Narin shouldnt call it it the cheat code makers or w/e CLUB. because actually, it does sound very exclusive. if it was a team, or maybe just cheat coders, it'd sound a lot nicer


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 25, 2008)

I care Hadrian.  Mind telling?

And two of the code creator club people only have 11 posts, WTF?
At the very least I would have expected Curley to be in it, god knows the kid trys hard.  
Shadowboy disapproves until he gets a hentai forum with a hentai fan club!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i dont see what the big deal is about
> sounds to me like some people just want a title or a group to belong in
> 
> granted, they probably wouldnt even need a title or group or w/e
> ...


It's not a big deal.
It's just not right for special group of people having a special area just for them.

As one of the more respected user in here have stated recently, dividing the forums is the last thing that is needed here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

So can certain members who have the power just create forums here at will? I doubt that, I doubt that the forum was created without express permission from Costello and the other admins, and they wouldnt allow an extra section to be created if they didnt think it was necessary, or at least justified.

Anyway time will tell how successful the forum is, If it just turns out to be a failure, maybe then you can say it was an extravagant abuse of power.

If it turns out to be a success then you can say it was a great idea.

Time will tell, maybe we should all just relax and see how our new forum evolves!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Well... I do have a little tidbit of constructive criticism for the rom hackers here. I feel they're spread too thin, and would benefit from focusing on a smaller number of active projects at once.


I see noone with more than one active projects.And this blog article has nothing to do with the discussion of romhacking projects.


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't mean to stir up trouble but all I can say is that neither me nor shaun ever agreed on this.
Looks like we'll need to have a little conversation with Narin.


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Narin can create forums now?
> 
> I think there are far more important forums needed here imo.  I would mention them but who cares what I think?
> Narin's a technician so he has the ability to do pretty much anything.
> ...



And I completely agree with this, it isn't as if this has been the case for months, it's barely been up for a day so for all we know narin could have been planning to ask some of you if you wanted to join the "team". I couldn't say, pretty much all of us cannot say which is why I still think we should wait for a response before "jumping the gun". It seems as if you'll see Narin in a bad light regardless of whether this was a mistake or intentional.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

...then it was an abuse of power?
ok well that changes things. kinda.
id be okay if i knew they approved
but meh. let them take care of it
its not our job to criticize other members


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> So can certain members who have the power just create forums here at will? I doubt that, I doubt that the forum was created without express permission from Costello and the other admins, and they wouldnt allow an extra section to be created if they didnt think it was necessary, or at least justified.
> 
> Anyway time will tell how successful the forum is, If it just turns out to be a failure, maybe then you can say it was an extravagant abuse of power.
> 
> ...


Really if we were to test everything new to see how it goes this place wouldn't turn out to be really good :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Don't mean to stir up trouble but all I can say is that neither me nor shaun ever agreed on this.
> Looks like we'll need to have a little conversation with Narin.



Well that completely changes everything then in my opinion.

I must say im shocked people other then you have that sort of power here!


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right, but you've interpreted it in the wrong way... it's just a mix up in communication... checking through the discussion he DID mention the idea of doing this (albeit not clearly enough IMO), something that wasn't objected to at the time although not everyone had the chance to make comment.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

I have another question, is it really true that there's a hidden forum for the code makers club?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't really care about the thread itself. I mean, it's something that deserves its space, right?
but THIS is what I object to.





I thought these was the job for mods.

By using Narin's logic of "code makers rule the code making section",
then the rom hacking section should be led by rom hackers.
The user submitted news should be led by the ones that actually does the submission.
The blog section should be led by actual bloggers.
The EOF should be led by spammers.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

again chillax. the staff is doing what they can
its only been out a day. less than a day.
it will get fixed

anyway. wont having a hacker section make nintendo want to shut us down more -.-?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I don't really care about the thread itself. I mean, it's something that deserves its space, right?
> but THIS is what I object to.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think if you really get the meaning of this blog article but it has nothing to do with us getting a category of our own.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> again chillax. the staff is doing what they can
> its only been out a day. less than a day.
> it will get fixed
> 
> anyway. wont having a hacker section make nintendo want to shut us down more -.-?


then why is the cheat section called game hacking discussion???
with cheats, FFCC:RoF and Chrono Trigger protection was "removed". 

Isn't that worse than changing stuff around for a translation?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I thought the romhacking section was terminated along with our projects.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> By using Narin's logic of "code makers rule the code making section",
> then the rom hacking section should be led by rom hackers.
> The user submitted news should be led by the ones that actually does the submission.
> The blog section should be led by actual bloggers.
> The EOF should be led by spammers.


And thus chaos happens.

To me the only people who should lead any forums should be trustworthy ones who have been made staff by admin/supervisors.

EDIT: I'm not "hating" on Narin at all, I respect what Narin has done for the forum and how he has made a lot of good additions to the forum in general.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I think, too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um wait I just realised what the forum being led by "code creators club" means, you guys are right thats not cool!

The new forum and custom group titles I dont really care about, but granting pals moderator status in your own little section is abuse!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it'd be best for Narin to post what he has to say in this blog, I notified him in the IRC but I got no reply.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont understand how this answers my question
actually, i dont understand what youre trying to say
i was just wonderin..?


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm here to lighten the mood and chill.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 of square enix's games that had some type of protection against pirates were removed by cheats.
Isn't that much a more serious problem than playing a japanese game in english?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> it JUST came out.


Yeah it did come out with the approval of nobody.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or an announcement


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Dudes chill, no need for the fuss.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

This caught my attention: "7.

Please follow these guidelines, if you do not, your posts will be deleted and your access to the cheat forums may be revoked.

"
Will a friend of Narin's moderate me? let alone disallow me accesing the forum. Seriously this is ridiculous.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2008)

Look guys/gals I think we should just chill out about this now.  Its been clarified that neither Shaun or Costello knew about it, there was a "hey should I do this" about the forum in the Forum Staff forum and seeing as there was no objections Narin went ahead.

Its gonna be sorted out I know that is for sure, I don't wanna say "hey don't voice your opinions" but I do think we should wait and see what Narin has to say.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

ok, ok im leaving. no need to be mean.
gosh.
its not like i dont agree with you guys
i just asked a simple question. like. it wasnt supposed to be taken seriously or anything. notice the "-.-" i put in it?
i DO agree that narin shouldnt have created a group called some cheat coders club
i DO agree that narin might have been slightly abusing his power because the staff didnt all approve.
i just dont like how some people get all anal when this whole thing is so new


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> This caught my attention: "7.
> 
> Please follow these guidelines, if you do not, your posts will be deleted and your access to the cheat forums may be revoked.
> 
> ...



You guys have completely changed my opinion now, for example SCVgeo is in the code creators club, hes been a member for less then a month and has 11 posts, and now he can ban people from sections of the forum?!!! Thats insane!

edit: but anyway il be quiet now and let the staff sort this


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i just dont like how some people get all anal when this whole thing is so new


New isn't always good tinyt, anyway I'll wait for Narin to post if he wants to.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ok, ok im leaving. no need to be mean.
> gosh.
> its not like i dont agree with you guys
> i just asked a simple question. like. it wasnt supposed to be taken seriously or anything. notice the "-.-" i put in it?
> ...


I just believe problems should be pointed out as soon as you find one.


----------



## Orc (Nov 25, 2008)

I abuse my powers regularly.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I don't really care about the thread itself. I mean, it's something that deserves its space, right?
> but THIS is what I object to.
> 
> 
> ...


That pic changed my opinion too, didn't saw the Forum Led part before (since I assume they're led by mods)

While making cheat codes is not everyone can (or at least want to) do, it's not that fair to have their own club (which does sounds exclusive)

Granted, having their own section makes lots of things easier, you know where you are going, what you will find, and what everyone expected there, noweher else to go for cheat codes

But still, it doesn't feel so right, I mean, it feels like they're something beyond us casual tempers' reach, somewhere between ethereal and corporeal, you can talk to them, but somehow, it feels like they're superior than you, and the again, they're not with powers. But, they moderate their own section, their own forum, their own topics......

The only thing that should change is the feeling of exclusiveness and superiority IMO, other than that, it's perfectly fine


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Look guys/gals I think we should just chill out about this now.  Its been clarified that neither Shaun or Costello knew about it, there was a "hey should I do this" about the forum in the Forum Staff forum and seeing as there was no objections Narin went ahead.


That's exactly what it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Narin works too fast and too hard, and didn't wait for our approval before going ahead


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 25, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I abuse my powers regularly.


It's true. Orc does!

On Topic:

I find this all quite interesting.  Sure, it was taken a bit too far by making a "Forum Led By: The Cool People".  It probably would have been fine with "Moderated by: Narin, "

Some things are cluttered and GBAtemp, since I have been lurking (not since I joined), has grown and is growing each month.  retention... welll

One step forward, two steps back.  A cultural divide is never a good idea in a small community.  On that note, secret moderator/staff forum? That's fine, you guys are the 'sysops'... I would expect no less!  At least it is hidden and not flashing in our face.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but he shouldn't bite more than he can chew, and ask you or anyone above his position about having mere members moderate.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 25, 2008)

So what do you want? Does Narin need to be punished right here and now to satisfy you, or is it enough to just have the administrators deal with the situation as they see fit?

The point has been made, you don't need to keep making it.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 25, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> So what do you want? Does Narin need to be punished right here and now to satisfy you, or is it enough to just have the administrators deal with the situation as they see fit?
> 
> The point has been made, you don't need to keep making it.


I don't want anything. I don't need anything. I don't care what happens. I don't care if I was banned from a section of a forum by a user that haven't been here for long. I won't make a difference. I'm just speaking out for myself.
I just needed a place to express my personal opinions and posting a blog was exactly the thing to do.


----------



## War (Nov 25, 2008)

Hm... I just read the thread... while I do see your point, Noitora and psyco, I think we've all come to know Narin since he's become a moderator, and I do trust his judgment. Although I don't agree with what he did, I think you guys should just relax and let the admins take care of it. I'm sure Narin didn't just wake up and decide, "Hey, I'm gonna make me a new forum for me and my friends!" There must have been some sort of misunderstanding at some point.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, I see the blog articles as a place to post my feelings, not to pass judgement on others faults.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Hm... I just read the thread... while I do see your point, Noitora and psyco, I think we've all come to know Narin since he's become a moderator, and I do trust his judgment. Although I don't agree with what he did, I think you guys should just relax and let the admins take care of it. I'm sure Narin didn't just wake up and decide, "Hey, I'm gonna make me a new forum for me and my friends!" There must have been some sort of misunderstanding at some point.


I don't think Narin has mod "powers", he's technician.  Fixed a lot of crap around here.


----------



## War (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, he can apparently create forum sections and such


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why he's a good guy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody is bashing Narin here, or questioning his hard work or contributions to the forum!


----------



## penguinwarfare (Nov 25, 2008)

Yet another reason why we don't need TV to get our daily soap operas. *pops some popcorn*


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rant (or whatever you call it is) is what I expect when I see the blog articles part

On-topic: what else? I've already stated my opinions......

@ p1ngpong: +1, Narin's contribution will never be denied, but I think a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is more appropriate for your post than


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 is p1ngpong's trademark.


----------



## da_head (Nov 25, 2008)

too much drama >.>
i think u guys all need to chill and wait till narin responds at least. though i highly disagree with the making of three forums, and creatin a club. though i feel that one forum, and narin leading it would be perfectly viable.


----------



## polle123 (Nov 25, 2008)

c'mon guys.. give the man some time to explain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and besides, what does it matter to you that there is a seperate forum, it only pulls of presure from the NDS section (witch was getting kinda chaos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Its not like you have to do anything extra now its there, "u don't even have to scroll deeper couse it's at the freaking bottom!"

so cut the man some slack, if you don't like it u can always ignore it


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

polle123 said:
			
		

> c'mon guys.. give the man some time to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not fair for others, let's say romhackers not to have their own category and their own group, if you have my whole post in the first page you wouldn't have asked that.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'll remember that

@polle123
"if you don't like it u can always ignore it" is a sentence that leads to destruction, as ignorance is one of the mankind's thoughest enemy, my country is what ignorance produced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the group, each of them is somehow a moderator of their own forum, that's what makes it not right, we have moderators for that, at least what should happen is Narin is the sole moderator (he knows what he's dealing with) and the others report to him posts that doesn't comply to the rules.

Also, the part where your access to codes section can be revoked is pretty mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, if I said something bad once, I can't access the cheat compilation thread anymore and ask about cheats


----------



## Killermech (Nov 25, 2008)

The solution is pretty simple. Disband the 'group' and keep the forums.
You don't have to be a master hacker to be able to moderate a 'hacking' forum, the knowledge the staff has right now is sufficient.
People can just contact Narin or any of the staff if they feel like something needs to be added 'sticky, more info to a sticked thread' etc.

Why the new sections have to suffer due to this is beyond me though. Hacking is growing more and more every day, be it translations or hacking codes, anti pirate bypasses.. So I welcome these three new sections.
It's not like the three new sections themself are doing any harm, on the contrary. It should keep other forums and Narin's thread cleaner as we now have a specific forum for talking about codes.

Regarding the group discussion, I do agree with what have been said. Translation hacking (or taking it one step further and creating custom programs for editing) is an art itself and should
not be underestimated no matter what. There are several ways of hacking, easy knowledge in which you can learn in one day and harder in which can take a significant amount of time to get experienced with.
Creating a specific group of from what seems to be the 'master hacker group' and ignoring everyone else that have been doing at least as much work in hacking, is a bit too much.
Not that their work isn't appreciated, but then everyone who contributed should at least be entitled to be in that group and it wouldn't just work out.

As I said, disband the group, keep the forums.


----------



## polle123 (Nov 25, 2008)

I can tell u right now that if romhacker had their own section I would even LIKE that, it would make me more aware of where to look and go for the stuff i am ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR
and about the "code creaters club" : I've been on the cheat dorums quit a while now and I can tell you that without a couple of coders that have admin rights in that section we have a lot of enoyment.
for example it a lot easyer to remove post of noobs awking the EXACT same every 15 minutes, yes you heard me the EXACT same, you would have someone awsking a question, have that question awnserd and the post RIGHT after it someone else awskes the same!!
that why the club is created in the first place, to keep our new forum clean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you see ANYTHING bad in that?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Raestloz said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't worry, it's not like that it's more for the thing I posted above


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll keep my opinion short: a cheat code section should be nothing but a subforum, one for GBA, one for NDS, and should be moderated by the already appointed mods/staff.

Narin's abused his power, and there really shouldn't be a "Code Creators Club".


----------



## HernanZh (Nov 25, 2008)

First post was a bit of unnecessary ranting o_o How cheating gets more appreciation over romhacking/translation projects. But you shouldn't be comparing those two, because making cheats are short term projects and translation projects are long term projects.

Anyway, yeah that "code creators club" is terrible idea.


----------



## Jasonage (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea to get rid of the club, but keep the forum category and have it moderated by *moderators*.

It stops us having to go dashing through different forum categories to find the cheats we want for different platforms.


----------



## science (Nov 25, 2008)

What disturbs me is calling it a club, but giving mod powers. A mod earns his duties. Calling it a club sounds like they got it because they are buddies


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, if I can state my opinion..

First, psycoblaster and Noitora do have a point, and I agree on everything they have said, but you guys are overlooking one thing!
Narin isn't type of guy who would abuse his power! He did more than you (and I) could even imagine for this site, because he's doing stuff much more important than deleting posts, he's taking care of technical things so the forums wouldn't fall apart!

Now, what he tried to do with this "club" of his, was not a power abuse, but more rushing into things..
I don't think he allowed those few members to moderated CHEAT section just so he would be cool, or have his little gang, but he did it, so he wouldn't give us moderators more of a job..He created a section, but didn't want to make it hard on us, so he talked to some people and decided to give them powers (yeah, bad idea, but it was a good intention) so they could maintain those sections, without getting on our backs..
He made a mistake, but it's nothing irreversible!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, if I can state my opinion..
> 
> First, psycoblaster and Noitora do have a point, and I agree on everything they have said, but you guys are overlooking one thing!
> Narin isn't type of guy who would abuse his power! He did more than you (and I) could even imagine for this site, because he's doing stuff much more important than deleting posts, he's taking care of technical things so the forums wouldn't fall apart!
> ...



Sounds like a reasonable assesment to me. I dont think Narin would be what he is to this forums if he was the type of guy to go power hungry.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, if I can state my opinion..
> 
> First, psycoblaster and Noitora do have a point, and I agree on everything they have said, but you guys are overlooking one thing!
> Narin isn't type of guy who would abuse his power! He did more than you (and I) could even imagine for this site, because he's doing stuff much more important than deleting posts, he's taking care of technical things so the forums wouldn't fall apart!
> ...


Well said Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, actually that's what Noitora and psycoblaster (and others too) imply, the power of mod given to somebody just like that?

Also, the custom group title is another minor problem, and they're all reversible, it's just some actions might not feel too good for others.

The best form ths group can  take is to use them as Custom Member Title, not custom group title (like what Radiocative Force members do, using banners and custom member titles)

Although I can understand what Narin intended with a group, having their own group instantly isn't good, as psycoblaster said


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel sorry for Narin, and I dont think anybody thought his actions were anything more then an overenthusiastic mistake.

A mistake that can be quickly fixed, and forgotten with no need to dwell on it longer then that!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 25, 2008)

is this some kind of koolers club? if yes...i will join..oh shit this isnt koolers club sign up topic :ninja

there is nothing to blame on narin..he thought it will be a gud idea which might help the community
but i can agree with others about that "CCC" i mean some new people joins and they have the power to moderate us (veterans and loyals)?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Well said Toni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can understand psycos and Noitoras feeling got hurt over this, because they are great ROM hackers and translators, they did a lot of hard working, yet, no powers are given to them, but some new members got powers of the new section with no proving of themselves!

However, as I said, Narin didn't gave them power so they would be cool, but more because he didn't want us others to suffer on behalf of the new section!

And that's a great idea with the userbars and stuff like that..Yeah, they should be more like a Radioactive Force


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Now what happened? All we ask is just to get around the group title, but Narin removed the WHOLE SECTION! (or, was it Narin?)

Sorry Narin, didn't mean to go rough on you, why does the code section removed? It's perfect...


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

I think the Radioactive force should have power...more power than what we already have.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Talking about Radioactive made me remember I forgot to put my userbar again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but back on topic, the whole section is removed, and Narin (who was reading this topic) is gone... where is he?


----------



## Narin (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok folks, here I am. I didn't think making these forums would cause so much trouble so I'm removing them completely. I made a mistake and I'm sorry, this wasn't about power abuse, awarding my friends, etc. I wanted to add another section to the site for all of you. Plenty of popular gaing sites have a section about game cheats, hints and codes for various games and various systems with with GBAtemp's growing popularity in the cheat depart, I thought of this.

I meant no disrespect or offense by it, was it perfect? No, but I had the reasons for what I did and seriously, I thought you guys would have at least know me better or had the deceny of contacting me before accusing me of abusing my power. While I agree with "Code Creators Club" may not be the best name for the group, but they did serve a purpose, they weren't added because they were my friends which several of them aren't by the way. Most if not all the mods here know about cheat codes, hacking, etc and wouldn't know a bad post from a good one unless its a forum rules violation. So I added group to handle the matter without giving the existing mods more work to do.

The group was suppose to go through every post to make sure everything was tested and working, weed out broken or potentially dangerous codes and keep things manageable. Basically they were simply simple mods over the forums but they didn't gain any more rights or privileges on the forum other than a simple member. To be added to the group, you must have contributed greatly in some form or another and show skill. They weren't just added to the group because I felt like it. Basically I just wanted people who knew what they were doing to manage the forums because I don't have the time and energy to do it all myself.

Trust me, I know plenty of you contribute to the forums and work on all kinds of useful projects such as ROM translations, homebrew, etc. I am personally grateful for all of it. I keep up with several of the prjects here myself and take joy i using them. Every group tends to have their wn sections already, be it ROM translations, Homebrew, Rom hacking, rtc but there was no general cheat forums and well, several people have been requesting them so I made a proposal to add them which I posted in the staff forum here to be discussed. It was generally thought to be a good idea and I hard no word otherwise, so I added them in last night to see how things go. I was shocked to see how things turned ut.

Don't get me wrong, I had stuff to gain from this, currently I do maintain the massive cheat database which entire discussion is handled in a single topic. Lterally dozens of posts get added a day with people posting bugs, requests and code submissions that well, its overwhelming me. I have a day job working construction for 8-10 hours a day, 5-6 days a week. I have college to worry about to as well as my job and duties here on GBAtemp as a Technician. Most of my work goes un-noticed and I know that bt don't care. I'm a server/code monkey and work on the server to try to fix problems with it, imrpove the peed of the site and add new features for all of you. I recently fixed the email problem, well, I got it working for a majority of the users were notification emails weren't being sent and got several popular email providers to remove GBAtemp from their blacklists. So having multiple cheat forums helps organise everything and well, makes it easier for me though in return, you all benefit from it.

At any rate, I have been bed ridden lately, my nephew who I babysat the other week gave me the fly and a nasty chest cold so I have been home taking medicine which well, doesn't leave me in the bets frame of mind. Last night I wasn't thinking clearly and was very tired, it was around 3-4 AM for me, I felt like crap and couldn't get to sleep and I ended up adding up the cheat forums before their time. I'll man up to the mistake I made but it wasn't because of power abuse. Most of you should know me better than that, I don't consider myself above any of you, I don't abuse my power and everything I do, I do with the community in mind. I love GBAtemp and its community and wouldn't do anything for self gain. I never ask for anything from any of you yet I am willing to donate all my free time improving GBAtemp. Thats who I am, I take more satisfaction knowing what I;m doing makes others happy than doing something that makes me happy. 

At any rate, seeing all this and all these accusations against me have really shocked me and gotten to me. I personally feel really bad right now that I let you all down. Perhaps I will go take a break from GBAtemp for a while, I have enough stress to deal with from my personal life, the last thing I want is to ruin the GBAtemp community further and getting everyone here who I have grown to love to hate me. Though that is if I'm not fired over all this which I wouldn't blame the admins here for doing. I'll say it, I seem to have screwed up bug this time and I deserve any punishment coming to me.

Anyways, I feel like crap right now from both being sick and from reading all this so I'm calling it a day. Believe what you wish, and think what you might, in the end, everyone is entitled to their own thoughts and opinions but I am truly sorry for all of this.

~Narin


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 25, 2008)

Its okay Narin, I still love you


----------



## polle123 (Nov 25, 2008)

eehh, narin, not to bring you anymore stress but, where did the original thread go??
plz,plz,plz don't tell me u deleted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*starts thinking about the 300 pages of codes that might be gone*
*starts shaking*
*starts to think about the code guid that was just getting attention and now might be gone*
*tryes not to cry*
*starts crying anyway*


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, you got it all wrong, all we ask is the custom group title reconsidered is all, removing the whole section is too much.... =(


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

We all love you, nobody thinks ill of you here!

Sorry if we hurt your feelings in any way, if I did in sorry man, really, its just the way the cheats section (the coders club) was structured, rightly caused people some concern.

This whole situation is just a confused mess, and I hope you dont take anything to heart.

And when you feel better I hope you can introduce a cheats section structured in a better way, it is a good idea to have one! 

We all appreciate what you do for us man!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 25, 2008)

I completely agree with Narin. I don't even see any mistake he made, but he seems to understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to add a few things to this. First of all, why the hell is creating a new forum power abuse? Let's face it: the single cheat database topic was much too large. As Narin says, it was becoming unusable. It was really about time for a few subforums. So yeah, Narin was interested in cheats... so what? In my opinion, a new subforum should be created when there's any need for it. This time, there was a great need.

Also, I don't understand why people lose faith in Narin so easily. I don't even know the guy that well, but I knew for sure that he didn't just make a few subforums and some kind of elite group which consists of n00bs to piss people off. Everyone makes mistakes and... well, this one was a pretty little one...

No offense to the topic starter though, you were completely right about making this topic. After all, you should be able to express your opinion.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'm not "jealous" or "angry" and I do not feel anything unfair, but seriously, I believe what you have done is a complete power abuse. Just because you think you are the divine code maker and take control of the cheats, you can make your group special from the others.


But you are, otherwise you wouldn't have made this thread.

Sure its nice to show your concerns about whats going on in the board, but don't sound butthurt while doing it. Especially don't make it public either. PM Narin. You should've learned this from my mistake in the blog area.

Why not request your own board instead of complaining that they have a nice board and you don't?

I say, Narin, recreate the board.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry for what i've caused to you narin, i'm on my wii now and i can't write at all... please do not leave we just needed some explanations about the new section and the club, I personally think you of the best people around and i hope you won't hate me for what was implied in this blog.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 25, 2008)

As I understood it, the root of this whole mess was that group.
But why you went and removed a perfectly fine new section(s), I still don't understand, as that was not the real issue here.

Oh well.. hope it comes back. Hope all this didn't get to you, as most stuff could've been said 'lighter' as from how they chose to approach it. You're doing an awesome job and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise!


----------



## dohclude (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I wasn't in the "Code Creator's Club" or anything, but I did have a 7 page topic with my GBA Cheat code releases in it that was moved to the new "Code Hackers" section last night without even asking me. Now I get on to check my posts and the entire section was deleted... along with my release topic. Now I had no say and no hand  in the new section so why should all my hard work (and yes, it is hard work renaming and translating 3000 individual files from chinese to english) erased because of somebody else's bad decisions??? For those of you who care, this was the former url for my topic http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112939


----------



## Killermech (Nov 25, 2008)

dohclude said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't in the "Code Creator's Club" or anything, but I did have a 7 page topic with my GBA Cheat code releases in it that was moved to the new "Code Hackers" section last night without even asking me. Now I get on to check my posts and the entire section was deleted... along with my release topic. Now I had no say and no hand  in the new section so why should all my hard work (and yes, it is hard work renaming and translating 3000 individual files from chinese to english) erased because of somebody else's bad decisions??? For those of you who care, this was the former url for my topic http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112939



Don't worry. Most forum have a 'trashcan' system. Meaning that deleted threads / posts goes there and stuff in there gets deleted (permanently) after a time period automatically. So the threads should be able to be restored by the admins.


----------



## dohclude (Nov 25, 2008)

That's fine, and if they don't bring it back I'll just setup a page for it on my own site until GBAtemp can get all of their shit straight.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Everyone should be aware that this CHEATS section will be part of the forum sooner or later, we're "discussing" it in our spare time, and that section will be created, but we didn't made any final decisions and didn't sorted out what sub-forums will be like, and who will maintain that section..
Narin just rushed in it, but he did no bad thing! All this will get sorted..

And Narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't take it personally, I (and believe, most of the others), completely understand you..And I appreciate everything you do, from the start..
I understand that special group you made, and I agree that we need Cheats section, we'll talk soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mate, don't even consider leaving/taking a break..You're very much needed and loved here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: and dohclude, I'm sorry to hear it, but lay off a bit, Narin is having a hard time, and we'll do best we can to get that thread back


----------



## War (Nov 25, 2008)

Narin, I'm very sorry you feel that way :\ I hope you will reconsider your stay, as you are a very valuable member to the community. Personally, I think the cheat forum is a great idea, because (as you said) I have noticed that your thread gets a LOT of posts daily, and it would be great to be able to flesh those out into different sections in it's own little sub-forum. However, I really didn't like the idea of the CCC. I think it would have been better handled if it was just a member title or, as some suggested, something like the Radioactive Force. (Or whatever their name is)

Anyway, don't take any of this to heart. I never doubted your judgement, and we all make mistakes.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats the big deal with a cheats section?? All we are doing is contributing to the community in a way that makes it easier for us all.. I dont see what the big deal is..


----------



## dohclude (Nov 25, 2008)

believe me, I understand how Narin feels. I have been sick for the passed week with food poisoning so I can understand "not being in the best frame of mind". I am in no way directing the blame on him, I feel he was only trying to help by creating the new section. I'm just a little ticked that nobody contacted me when the thread was moved until afterwards, then again no notification when it was up and deleted.


*UPDATE*----

I just noticed that my GBA Cheats thread was restored... into the "NDS Rom Hacking and Translations" section. FAIL.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

dohclude said:
			
		

> believe me, I understand how Narin feels. I have been sick for the passed week with food poisoning so I can understand "not being in the best frame of mind". I am in no way directing the blame on him, I feel he was only trying to help by creating the new section. I'm just a little ticked that nobody contacted me when the thread was moved until afterwards, then again no notification when it was up and deleted.


Hey....were you talking about this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112939


----------



## Law (Nov 25, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Whats the big deal with a cheats section?? All we are doing is contributing to the community in a way that makes it easier for us all.. I dont see what the big deal is..



It was less about the section and more about the "lolololol el3337 club" running things in the section.

That's what I gathered from actually reading the thread (Which I doubt a lot of people did), anyway.


----------



## dohclude (Nov 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey....were you talking about this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112939




Yah that's just dandy. It would be even better if my thread even had anything to do with NDS Roms or translating them...


----------



## Narin (Nov 25, 2008)

dohclude said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't in the "Code Creator's Club" or anything, but I did have a 7 page topic with my GBA Cheat code releases in it that was moved to the new "Code Hackers" section last night without even asking me. Now I get on to check my posts and the entire section was deleted... along with my release topic. Now I had no say and no hand  in the new section so why should all my hard work (and yes, it is hard work renaming and translating 3000 individual files from chinese to english) erased because of somebody else's bad decisions??? For those of you who care, this was the former url for my topic http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112939


It was never deleted, I forgot to move the topics back when I hastily closed the cheat forums. The problem is fixed now, I wish to apologize for this. Your topic is intact.


Now to further explain the "Code Creators Club", well, its just a name folks, they don't have any special powers here on GBAtemp and al their purpose was to moderate the cheat forums so they don't get out of control. Hell any of you could have easily joied, all it takes is having some skill in code/game hacking and contributed to the forums, thats all. Its basically people who have shown they had the skill to keep the cheat forums a greta place for everyone and dedicated to going through all the cheats t make sure they work and won't corrupt your save files and such. Basically, they are just Moderators under a new name.

The run down of those who I added in the initial group:
Curley5959:
He is still new to the code hacking scene but has shown great dedication and progress. He has made several guides on how to ode hack, how to use the R4CCE and edit the cheat database and has helped numerous others. He was added because he has shown a strong affinity to code hacking.

elixirdream:
What can I say? This man is awesome. Over the past few months this guy literally has donated 80% of the codes in the recent updates to the massive cheat database. He also helps me translate Japanese codes for the cheat database, convert Japanese codes to different game regions, test codes and quite frankly, does a a lot to help me and the people here. 

fa_demion:
He may only have 11 posts, but he has helped be quite a bit and is a very skilled code hacker. Over the past year he has sent me numerous fixes, updates and offered his help through PMs and Emails. He is a far more skilled code hacker than even I and I'm not ashamed to admit it. Also we were working on a secret project for all of you, a cheat server backend and hoembrew. Basically the homebrew on your DS would scan the NDS files on your flashcard and then send the data to a server and compile a cheat database just for your flashcard and for only tehe games you have. This way you wouldn't need to download a bloated cheat database with games you don't need but only downloads the cheats for the games you current have. We are also in the process of reverse engineering the various cheat database formats for this project.

Normmatt:
Normmatt is awesone, not only does he work on AKAIO, a firmware replacement for the Acekard 2 and RPG which even the Acekard team has shown interest in using as their default firmwware, he has also helped me with creating and fixing up cheats for the cheat database. He even wrote a custom AR cheat engine himself for AKAIO which works better than well, most standard flashcard's cheat engines. He was also the mastermind behind the Chrono Trigger DS piracy fix.

SCVgeo:
While a new member of the bunch as shown great promise and skill with hacking and creating cheats. He has access to the No$GBA Debugger and is skilled in making ASM cheats. Assembly cheats require a lot of skill to make and require knowledge of programming and Assembly code. He has also made and submitted several codes alreatdy to kodewerx. He was also one of the people who helped with the Chrono Trigger DS fix.

Also as I said before, the group is open to the public if they show they have some skill and dedication to code/cheat hacking. Though I didn't choose the initial people lightly, they had to prove themselves in which they did. They are certainly not newbs as many of you people labeled them. While some of them may not have a high post count, we do meet daily in the #NDSCheats forum on the irc.gbatemp.net server to discuss various things, hack new cheats and work on imrpoving the cheating scene on GBAtemp.

I had good intentions for all of this, basically I wanted a group of people who knew a thing about game/code hacking to moderate the forums. Of course the current mods here are awesome, they do a really good job but I'm not not many of them if any knows anything about hacking games. At any rate, due to all the remarks here, I don't foresee opening the cheat forums here anytime soon if ever again.

Also once again, It is my fault for all the confusion and I take the blame. I was tired last night and I should have thought things threw, I knew some of these people would have looked fish if no explanation was given to why they were selected but I was tired and out of it from some medicine I took. I wasn't doing it to abuse my power but well, to add to GBAtemp and give you guys a new section to play around with.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2008)

Narin, it sounds stupid, and ignorant now, but you should have kept the forums..

Now when you wrote the background behind these people, it even more makes sense!
I can't say anything more than I'm really sorry to hear what are you going trough in real life, and what happened here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could make you feel better!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

what have I caused...


----------



## Law (Nov 25, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> what have I caused...



A temporary problem that has a simple solution.

The solution? Create a new forum in a board that already exists (Don't make a huge new board underneath "Other Discussions" . Just put a forum for code hacking on that board). Create whatever sub-forums are necessary inside, and disable posting in the main forum.

Have it led by mods. Narin said that most mods wouldn't understand the reason why a post (other than forum violations) would be deleted, but with the report button that would not be the case. Giving people a whole new group may make other members think of the people in the group as "special buddies", especially if they are not well-known within the community (and especially since anything _close_ to Moderation is more of a trust issue).



Spoiler



Believe it or not, a lot of cheat code hacking can actually be done in less than a minute (by mere children) if you're working with small values. ROM hacking is much, much, harder and takes a lot longer. Would people who can do such a simple task be entitled to a place in the "Club" whilst having power to trash posts inside the cheat code forum? What if somebody said their codes were poor and/or didn't work properly? Would they have a hissy-fit and trash the posts that have criticism? Who knows. Some people are sensitive, that's why moderators have to be people who can be trusted.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2008)

Its sad to see so many people feeling bad!

I guess it goes to show that major changes on the forum with no explanation, or announcement can lead to chaos.

Members here spend a lot of time on the forum, invest effort and make bonds to it.

We all shape the forum one way or the other, and its obvious the people in this thread all want to defend it.

When you read through how this thread developed, you can see how at one point this change seemed sinister. And at one point everyone realised their fears were wrong.

I think everyone should just chill, and realise no one here had any bad intentions, we were misguided but everyone said what they said for the good of GBAtemp!

Chalk it up as a lesson friends, change without explanation can be dangerous!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 25, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is first time ive seen linki made a serious post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (no offense link!)
but i agree with him totally

its not bad that we voice our opinions
but we shouldnt sound so mean and rude when doing so
if any of you were narin, and had this whole topic ranting about how unfair blahblahblah this and abuse of power that
im pretty sure you wouldnt feel too good about yourself
narin has done so much for the community and i think we should at least grant him the respect that he deserves

narin, im sure we all didnt mean what i said :] (sorry for calling it power abuse)
dont take it too hard


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 25, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psycoblaster wasn't jealous about having the cheat code section for the cheat code makers, rather, he was complaining that the power of moderation given to some members people hardly know (well, curley is pretty well known) and their power even strecth as far as "revoking our right to enter the cheat code section" the ability mods and admins use only for the not-so-important trading forum (admit it, without the trading forum, you can live). 

requesting for a ROM hacking board isn't necessary, what psycoblaster was complaining about isn't the board's presence, rather, the board's moderators

it was the feeling of unfairness I think, not anger or jealousy. I too feel it's too much

Also, the board should be recreated, all we wanted was, "let the moderators do their job" is all


----------



## Narin (Nov 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They couldn't revoke your access, they can't warn you or ban you, only the real GBAtemp mods could do that. Also they could do was manage the forums, move and delete topics from only within the cheat forums and thats about it. They weren't full mods but given just enough power over the cheat forums to make sure they couldn't get out of control. They were just a group of knowledgeable people to help maintain the cheat forums so the real GBAtemp mods here don't have even more work to do here.


----------



## da_head (Nov 25, 2008)

yo narin! sorry not sayin so early, but i greatly appreciate all u do for this site. i may not no 1% of the things u do behind the scene, but rest assured, i'm glad ur there to take care of it. i certainly don't think u were abusin ur powers one bit, though the removal of all the forums was unnecessary. i agree that handling the cheat database with only one thread is quite unreasonable, so simply make it one forum, not 3. though i still have my doubts about this cheat coders club, but i understand that u wish to remove part of the burden from the mods. please don't leave! ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm closing this for now!!

Yeah, I'll abuse my powers this time because I think that Narin deserves something like that, and until we solve some things, and get this right, this thread will be closed!

People stated their opinions here and they have every right to do that, but outcome was something that should NEVER happen here......
Hurting one of the finest members and making him feel bad was something that is really bad thing to do..
Nobody could imagine that it could turn out like this, so you can hate me for doing it, but your hate isn't grater than my respect towards him!

EDIT: and ne more thing.......for all of you "Narin is a power abuser" people, look at his Group now........yeah, he resigned!


----------

